# brand new 2012 ECO kicking out all kinds of errors



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

He should just find another Cruze with the same options and color and swap you for it. Something is seriously wrong with your.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Agreed. It does sound like a low voltage problem, im surprised the dealer couldn't retrieve the history codes. ??

Welcome to the forum though friend, I hope they can resolve your issue quick. The Cruze really is a phenomenal car..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

How many miles did your Cruze have on it when you took delivery?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

IIRC, some new vehicles have the 'transport battery' mode that disables many functions for car thieves. Dealerships must convert the mode over to standard upon delivery. Don't think that was part of the Cruze's procedures, but who knows.

Maybe your car just sat long enough that the battery was weak upon delivery. If thats the case, a proper PDI was not performed. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> IIRC, some new vehicles have the 'transport battery' mode that disables many functions for car thieves. Dealerships must convert the mode over to standard upon delivery. Don't think that was part of the Cruze's procedures, but who knows.
> 
> Maybe your car just sat long enough that the battery was weak upon delivery. If thats the case, a proper PDI was not performed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Worth looking into but could you still drive it if it was still in transport mode ?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't recall at the moment, I want to say no though, so I doubt its your problem.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

It could also be something simple like a bad ground - my grandparents had a LeSabre in 2001 that had a bad ground that was experiencing random happenings like you're describing. Once the dealer had it for a while, they found the bad ground and once it was fixed, everything was good for the 10 years they had it. Hope your dealer can fix it for you. If they don't, contact me in a PM and I'll try to help you. Good luck, enjoy your Cruze, and thanks for supporting myself and all of my co-workers in Lordstown!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

By any chance did you buy it during the love it or return it offer?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> By any chance did you buy it during the love it or return it offer?


He did say that he just bought it, less than 24 hours ago.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> He did say that he just bought it, less than 24 hours ago.


In his statement he said that the dealer had his car for 4 days now didn't that offer end on the 4th of this month just asking?


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

I appreciate the welcomes and your assistance! 

I really do love the car. I bought it to drive to work. I researched it a lot before I bought it. The dealer I chose to buy off of has been phenomenal throughout the buying process. As all of you know buying a car is a painful process, but this dealer was considerably lower in price and the customer service from everyone made me feel like a human being and not a sucker. I went to 5 or 6 dealerships before I chose this one.

The car had 34 miles on it when I took delivery. The symptoms have occurred after driving for about an hour then stopping and shutting the engine off, and leaving the car, then very shortly after restarting the car to go somewhere else the problem occurs within 5-10min. Again, all of the warning lights come on and the RPM gauge quits working.

The service manager said they've only been able to get it to reoccur once in the shop. They have the history codes and I told him On Star also has 2 diagnostics of codes during the 2 times it did it with me. I called On Star both times that this occurred and had them run diagnostics on the car with all the warnings lights/sounds going off. 

Yes, I bought the car during the love it or leave it promotion, but took the $500 instead of the offer. I had no intentions of taking the car back, this purchase was well researched before I pulled the trigger. I grew up a Chevy fan. Drove a 65 Vette as a junior in high school and a 57 Chevy Bel Air 2 door hardtop as a senior. Haven't had a Chevy since then, but decided to go back due to the Cruze. My father still has a number of mid-late 60's Chevy muscle cars and my 57 is in storage at his place.

I would love to be able to help the technician diagnose the problem and hopefully this is an easy fix. Thanks for the help!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

After reading the description again, I'm wondering if the cluster itself is faulty. Recall the clusters on these cars have zero mechanical connections to the engine bay, and there was a rash of bad clusters. So the cluster itself going haywire after a few minutes could be a bad capacitor or something else in the cluster operating normally when cool, then going nuts once it heats up. Shutting the car down and walking away for a few minutes gives the faulty component time to cool and act normally, until it heats up again. 

Plausible?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Defective alternator from the factory? Long trips drain the battery?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

Just called the service manager and he said the service tech thinks he found the problem. He said a terminal inside the casing was bent extremely bad, so it was replaced on Friday. They are going to drive the car on Monday and try to get it to reproduce the symptoms.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> After reading the description again, I'm wondering if the cluster itself is faulty.



That's a good point, and a very good possibility. That being said, a good question to ask you would be 'did you lose power steering when the light came on? Did you notice any differences in braking? did the car act goofy at all when those lights came on?', things like that. That would help the diagnosis for sure.

Have they mentioned any of the history codes to you?


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That being said, a good question to ask you would be 'did you lose power steering when the light came on? Did you notice any differences in braking? did the car act goofy at all when those lights came on?', things like that. That would help the diagnosis for sure.
> 
> 
> Have they mentioned any of the history codes to you?





I didn't notice any difference in the performance of the car when the lights came on. The codes they indicated were low voltage to the computer causing it to knock offline.


I'm really hoping it really is the bent terminal they found inside the computer casing. It would make sense that it could be that as it wouldn't have a good connection. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

If the car was mine and the symptoms reappear then it would be time for another Cruze. No fun with electrics on a brand new car. This may become a hazard to drive as it lights up like a Xmas tree. Very strange to have 34 miles on this car I wonder if the problem was there already and someone was trying to fix it and drive it to make sure the problem was gone before you took delivery.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bent electrical terminal can definitely cause these types of problems. I have seen computers (not ones with wheels) with this problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SundayMoney said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Just bought a red 2012 Cruze ECO and in less than 24 hours I had the car turn on every single warning light/bell the car has...engine, ABS, traction control, stability, power steering, you name it the lights came on. Both times I shut everything off, waited 10-15 min and it was fine. Diagnostics done by On Star said they thought it was a fuel system or low voltage problem from the codes they received. The dealership has had the car for 4 days and does not have an idea of the problem because it is intermittent.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? A little frustrating, but the dealer has been stellar. He drove over an hour to give me a brand new car off the lot for a loaner.



SundayMoney,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. I am always here and happy to help in any way that I can so please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns that you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

I appreciate the offer Stacey! I may be speaking with you very soon.




Well folks, here's the update:


Car was supposedly fixed last Monday, but I had 3 other issues on delivery of my car that I wanted addressed as follows:
1. silver bezel plate that wraps around the transmission selector knob (U-shaped) was scratched up pretty badly. I wanted it replaced.
2. inside the doorjam there are some decent sized scratches on the front passenger side. Very obvious to anyone stepping into the car. Sticks out like a sore thumb. I was assured the car was going to paint on Tuesday.
3. headliner had grease stains above the rear seats and the handle on the rear passenger side was very grease stained. I assume it was done by the mechanic that no doubt had to clean up the car when we originally picked up the car on a Saturday.


Guess what got fixed out of the 4 items?


The plastic piece around the gear selector knob was replaced. The scratches were not repaired and the headliner still has grease stains...I wasn't too pleased when I saw that after them having my car for TWO WEEKS. But I was still pleased to have my pretty crystal red car back. Started driving home, stopped to get a bite to eat. Then not 5 min into the rest of my trip guess what? YEP, you guessed it, my dashboard lit up like a Christmas tree starting with power steering, traction control, stability control, ABS, engine, etc...RPM and Speedometer gauges both spiked full tilt then went flat for about 20 seconds or so...


I'm beginning to think the service department doesn't have a clue. Because I did exactly what it took to get the problem to occur originally. I told them EXACTLY what to do to get it to occur. They said they couldn't get it to occur. The first time back with the car, I do what it took the previous 2 times and it occurred. Boggles the mind, I must have the midas touch or they didn't do what I told them to in order to get it to occur. Once again, I had On Star run diagnostics and sure enough they had a list of error codes for documentation.


The service manager wanted me to drive 1.5 hrs to the dealership to trade it out for a rental. The sales manager called back, apologized and stated it was unacceptable and he would send me another car and pick this one up from my work tomorrow. I'm beyond frustrated...so I've got an interesting 50min drive to work in the morning. Hopefully I make it...


Brand new car...this shouldn't be happening...


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

man this totally sucks, sorry to hear all of this. not just that the car is 1. messed up but 2. they cant seem to fix it and 3. your dealer is so far away. my wifes 09 malibu ltz had electrical issues this spring and we had it in there 5 times before they figured it out. not blaming them as those issues can be very annoying and tricky to deal with. they were really good to us durring the whole week of so that we had the car in and out of the shop. lucky for us we only live 10 min away from the dealer. good luck!!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd start keeping a folder with notes of everything just in case it turns out to need a lemon law. And, so you can keep the folks at the dealer straight on what they've tried already.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SundayMoney said:


> I appreciate the offer Stacey! I may be speaking with you very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SundayMoney,
I understand your concerns as well as frustrations with the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to get a Service Request open for you in regards to the issues that you have had with your Cruze. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

Well folks, latest update.


The dealership called last night and we finalized the details this morning. They are giving me a 2013 they just received in place in the 2012 with the issues. The service from my dealership could not be better. They went above and beyond! I can't wait to pick it up in the next day or two. I like the added features of the enhanced safety package that includes rear cross traffic alert, and side blind zone alert. The stereo is color touch screen and includes a rear camera that will come in handy when backing the car. Lots of new bells and whistles on this one and a different front grill and air dam ground effects. 


I appreciate all the assistance here! I'll let you know how I like it when I pick it up.


----------



## JLew2ufoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Being a dealership technician, It would seem there is a chaffed wire somewhere in the GM high speed LAN circuit. Probably a very minor repair once found, BUT a slightly chaffed wire on a car with literally miles of wire on it....usually takes a lot of time to find. Pretty much a needle in a hay stack. Be patient with them, if they are persistent and are given the time to find it, they will. Often times if a vehicle has been down for too long and no diagnosis has been found. GM will send a field engineer to assist the tech in narrowing it down. Lots of tools in the tool belt.


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

JLew2ufoo said:


> Being a dealership technician, It would seem there is a chaffed wire somewhere in the GM high speed LAN circuit. Probably a very minor repair once found, BUT a slightly chaffed wire on a car with literally miles of wire on it....usually takes a lot of time to find. Pretty much a needle in a hay stack. Be patient with them, if they are persistent and are given the time to find it, they will. Often times if a vehicle has been down for too long and no diagnosis has been found. GM will send a field engineer to assist the tech in narrowing it down. Lots of tools in the tool belt.



You are most likely correct and I was quite patient with them. I never bugged them and tried to give them time. But the car has been down since Sept 2nd. The sales manager stepped in and suggested the 2013, without me asking for it. Thankfully, it will not be my problem any longer. 

I will be buying any future car from the same dealer. First dealership I've been to where top to bottom they are all about customer service and treating you like a human being throughout the whole process.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome! Please, drop some names so other folks in the area know who to go to.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SundayMoney said:


> I will be buying any future car from the same dealer. First dealership I've been to where top to bottom they are all about customer service and treating you like a human being throughout the whole process.


Name and location of dealership. The really good ones need to called out to drive more traffic to them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SundayMoney said:


> Well folks, latest update.
> 
> 
> The dealership called last night and we finalized the details this morning. They are giving me a 2013 they just received in place in the 2012 with the issues. The service from my dealership could not be better. They went above and beyond! I can't wait to pick it up in the next day or two. I like the added features of the enhanced safety package that includes rear cross traffic alert, and side blind zone alert. The stereo is color touch screen and includes a rear camera that will come in handy when backing the car. Lots of new bells and whistles on this one and a different front grill and air dam ground effects.
> ...




SundayMoney,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has taken care of this issue for you. I hope you love your new Cruze! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

